# Kernel 2.5.21 compile problems

## craftyc

@mods. Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.

I have decided to try the latest development kernel, 2.5.21. Because my / partition is XFS, I have applied the patch also. (I did apply the correct patch incase anyone is wondering.) The command I used to patch the kernel was

```
patch -p1 <patchfilename
```

(sorry can't remember the filename).

Now I select the kernel options that I want. I run the usual make dep blah blah. However I get this error in make dep.

```
omic.h support/debug.c support/debug.h support/kmem.c support/kmem.h support/ktrace.c support/ktrace.h support/move.c support/move.h support/mrlock.c support/mrlock.h support/mutex.c support/mutex.h support/qsort.c support/qsort.h support/sema.h support/spin.h support/sv.c support/sv.h support/time.h support/types.h support/uuid.c support/uuid.h > .depend

/bin/sh: /usr/src/linux-2.5.21/scripts/mkdep: No such file or directory

make[4]: *** [fastdep] Error 127

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.5.21/fs/xfs'

make[3]: *** [_sfdep_xfs] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.5.21/fs'

make[2]: *** [_sfdep_fs] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.5.21'

make[1]: *** [include/linux/modversions.h] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.5.21'

make: *** [.hdepend] Error 2

```

Does anyone have a solution for this? Thanks in advance.

----------

## craftyc

I should mention that the error occurs wether the option is selected or not.

----------

## craftyc

Don't worry, figured it out. I just downloaded the latest version of the kernel from SGI's cvs repostiory.

----------

## cluster2600

 :Surprised: 

thats good news because i tried the same and it didn't work

thanks for the advice

----------

